# flush bit damaging laminate



## ironhed79 (Jan 8, 2011)

i just purchased a freud 42102 3/8" flush trim bit for my laminate countertops and it cuts into the laminate everytime i turn a corner, it skins it just enough to take the finish layer off the laminate?. i even glued some scrap pieces together to practice and c if i was maybe tilting the the base of the router. being real careful and slow it still cut into the laminate. i have in the past used a 1/2" trim bit and never had this problem. i normally use a bullet bit for my countertops but i am trying to speed up the process by not having to a lubricate the edge. note: (i used to use wax but have found that with grease the bullet bit never burns or leaves marks on the edge)
any suggestions?

thanx, wayne


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ironhed79 said:


> i just purchased a freud 42102 3/8" flush trim bit for my laminate countertops and it cuts into the laminate everytime i turn a corner, it skins it just enough to take the finish layer off the laminate?. i even glued some scrap pieces together to practice and c if i was maybe tilting the the base of the router. being real careful and slow it still cut into the laminate. i have in the past used a 1/2" trim bit and never had this problem. i normally use a bullet bit for my countertops but i am trying to speed up the process by not having to a lubricate the edge. note: (i used to use wax but have found that with grease the bullet bit never burns or leaves marks on the edge)
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanx, wayne


Hi - Welcome to the forum
Sounds like you've covered my first guesses. I've had problems with turning corners with profiles, roundovers... etc, sometimes climb cutting the inch or two just around it cleans up the corner gives me room to come back straight on to it. Not sure how that would work with laminates though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't turn corners. I come at the corner from both directions. Climb cut one way and normal cut from the other.


----------



## ironhed79 (Jan 8, 2011)

thanx gene, that just might work

wayne, from the land of alligators and snowbirds...florida


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If using a normal straight bit & not a laminate bit made for this (not the same) you must use the cutting edge as close to the bearing as you can. A regular straight bit can burn the laminate as you described if set to deep. I had the same problem on a project & found this out with a little research.


----------

